# "Proof of income" for Partner Visa?!



## SAgirl (May 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Good day! I am applying "Partner Visa (Subclasses 309 and 100)" for my husband who is in Malaysia now. I hope to apply the visa in June 2013 (1 month from now).

I am a PhD student here in Australia receiving scholarship of AUD 28,000 per annum (non taxable income). 

According to the applictaion checklist, I am submitting my last 2 years pay slips, bank statement as a Sponser. 

However, my scholarship ends in April 2014. Will that be a problem when I apply for his visa? Do I have to show any "proof of income" for certain period of time? Right now, I cant assure any income after April 2014 

Advise me please.

Thanks


----------



## SAgirl (May 23, 2013)

Anyone to help me


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

To be a sponsor you need to sign a form saying you will take financial and other responsibilities for your partner. You should include a statement entailing how you plan to support your partner on their arrival. 

You do not have to show a certain amount of money but you do have to show your income for the two previous years. If you have had no income and will not have income until at least April 2014 i have to say....it doesn't really look good and i'm not sure how you expect to support your partner in Australia. I don't mean to be harsh, i just want to be as clear as possible. 

I've heard of stories of people on centerlink being able to support but i'm not sure if that is still possible.

Are you a PR? I'm not sure you will be able to sponsor your husband on a student visa but don't quote me. 

I hope that helps answer your questions


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

I just checked the immigration website and from what i can see it looks like you would be applying for the 919....Perhaps you call under another category depending on the length of time you have been studying in Australia. Who informed you to apply for the 309?


----------



## SAgirl (May 23, 2013)

Hi Rhirhi,

Thank you for the details. I am a Permanenet resident and that is why my husband will be applying for visa 309 and 100

I am having income statements for the past 2 years (my scholarship payslips - from April 2011- May 2013) and I will have income until April 2014. 

I cant assure any job until I finish my PhD and so my income after April 2014 is a BIG QUESTION mark at the momemnt  I am confident that I will get a job once I graduate from PhD but for now I cant say anything 

Will this affect my husband's visa application? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

SAgirl said:


> Hi Rhirhi,
> 
> Thank you for the details. I am a Permanenet resident and that is why my husband will be applying for visa 309 and 100
> 
> ...


As long as you have an income at the time of application, and clearly show how you plan to support your partner (apartment to live in, maybe some savings etc.) I don't think this should be a big problem.

You're eligible for centrelink in case you don't get a job straight away and I've seen plenty of people on this forum getting approved on that basis (I don't know if this is a random thing though). No one can guarantee the future anyway, and having an Australian PhD and getting that education will in itself be seen as good for your chances of getting a job afterwards... Maybe you could say a few words on your plans to support him after your PhD as well (ideally), and if your husband has any savings it could be a good idea to show that as well in your application. In my view, this shouldn't be a problem as long as you show that you have a solid plan for the upcoming years (I'm no migration expert, though)


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Also - if you're very worried I know some Australians have their parents sign a declaration saying that they will help support the applicant/sponsor in case of need... so if that's an option you could look into that too


----------



## SAgirl (May 23, 2013)

Hi Lindaa,

Thank you for the wonderful reply. I hope for a smooth ride along the application process. 

Thank you again

SA girl


----------



## missnoir (Sep 5, 2014)

SAgirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good day! I am applying "Partner Visa (Subclasses 309 and 100)" for my husband who is in Malaysia now. I hope to apply the visa in June 2013 (1 month from now).
> 
> ...


Hi, can I ask how your application went? I'm in a similar situation and worried that my income will not be enough to prove I can support my partner. I'm providing my last 3 years of tax statements, but my income over the past few years has been very low due to being a full-time student, and also living outside the country for extended periods. I plan to return to Australia and find employment, but I may not even be able to get Newstart as I'm under 30 and I heard that the law might change soon (though it hasn't yet).


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Missnoir there is no need to show proof of income these days. I didn't include a single document to show I could support my partner - I simply ticked a box on the online application agreeing to support my partner for the next two years.

People sometimes include resumes etc to show that they could get a job with the experience they have, plus include the tax returns (I didnt). 

Then need to show proof of income was a pretty stringent requirement a few years back but it's no longer the case


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Engaus said:


> Missnoir there is no need to show proof of income these days. I didn't include a single document to show I could support my partner - I simply ticked a box on the online application agreeing to support my partner for the next two years.
> 
> People sometimes include resumes etc to show that they could get a job with the experience they have, plus include the tax returns (I didnt).
> 
> Then need to show proof of income was a pretty stringent requirement a few years back but it's no longer the case


I agree with Engaus 
Don't stress about it too much, it only adds brownie points having a stable job and savings but it isn't a deciding factor of the partner visa application.

The Assurance of Support requirement for partner visa applications was removed by immigration in January 2012 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## missnoir (Sep 5, 2014)

Engaus said:


> Missnoir there is no need to show proof of income these days. I didn't include a single document to show I could support my partner - I simply ticked a box on the online application agreeing to support my partner for the next two years.
> 
> People sometimes include resumes etc to show that they could get a job with the experience they have, plus include the tax returns (I didnt).
> 
> Then need to show proof of income was a pretty stringent requirement a few years back but it's no longer the case


Thanks! That's a relief!


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

The rules about sponsor income has relaxed (in case of AoS form); however, the DIAC does ask about the sponsor's financial situation and information on employment for partner visas. 

From personal experience, even when I provided last two year's tax assessment and my husband's financial statements with my application (for elaboration on financial commitment towards each other), my CO asked for my husband's employment letter, payslips and financial statements from last 3 months. I have seen some people on centerlink getting their partners visas; however, I presume different embassies have different policies though financials is one thing that you can't really exclude.


----------

